# CISCO 2811 with ADSL HWIC



## dbanerje (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi guys, wondering if I can get some help in configuring a CISCO 2811 with ADSL HWIC. I have a static IP and just want to use it instead of a normal ADSL modem. I can configure the routes and ports. But need some help in router with this hwic. Thanks

Debraj


----------



## hwy133 (Jan 16, 2008)

If you have such an advanced router, you should have a CISCO certified booklet. You can use a CCNP or CCNA book to help you out with that or any other networking issues.


----------



## dbanerje (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks, I am CCNA and have done fair bit of studies and have experience in router/switch. But I havent came across this sort of situation. Anyway, I shall keep on looking


----------



## hwy133 (Jan 16, 2008)

i am also a CCNA, but in stidies. Currently in CCNA3. 
From my logical thinking, you should make the port a DHCP not a static. 
It has to be ip given by ur ISP. If the port is a modem, then should be a DHCP.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

That is not necessarily true, especially if you purchased a static public IP address. If you have a dynamic public IP address, then of course DHCP would be a sane choice.

Your best bet would be to go to the official Cisco support website here and, if you can't locate the documentation, to poke one of their seriously overpaid Cisco gurus/nuts/fanatics. Considering you paid up the nose for their product, you are entitled to receive their excellent (if not jealously guarded) support.


----------



## dbanerje (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks Cellus, what I really wanted is a link or some help regarding configuring ADSL on CISCO 2811. My point wasnt about being CCNA or whatever. I wanted specific info about this. 
Anyway, thanks Cellus for your link. I have to do a bit of more research.


----------

